# Part where seal rides on spindle came off.



## Mr. Mom (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello,

I have an older trailer and where the inner seal rides the part came off with the hub. It happened on boat sides so I'm thinking this is how it is supposed to work. Anyone know what this "spacer" is called? It makes the spindle step from 1" to 1.25"


----------



## KMixson (Jan 31, 2010)

That part is a spindle bushing adapter. Your axle itself is a 1" axle on both inner and outer bearings. The bushing allows the bearing race on the inner bearing something to ride against to keep the hub or tire from rubbing against something it should not. My trailer has the same setup. Just be sure to keep it greased with a good quality grease since it does not have a seal between the adapter and the spindle. With this setup you can not rely on bearing buddy's or the like since it will not hold any kind of pressure.


----------



## Mr. Mom (Jan 31, 2010)

That makes sense. The trailer has bearing buddies on it and is leaking grease on the inner sides like crazy. I was wondering how the grease stayed in there with this setup. Thanks.


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 31, 2010)

Look at it carefully and make sure the shoulder you are talking about isn't worn real bad. I just replaced my axle because this shoulder was worn. It allowed to much play wearing out a set of bearings in no time. Keep in mind that my trailer has and see's a zillion miles. 

Also, keep in mind that Buddy Bearings were not meant to have the grease pumped in real tight. It will blow the inner seal. I have a very knowledgable trailer place close to me and he recommends packing the bearings by hand (like you would do anyway). Then put everything together. Only pump 3-4 good shots of grease into the Buddy Bearing. Go for a couple mile ride and then add 2-3 more shots. Only hit it with a couple of shots each time. If you put grease in until the spring loaded seal is all the way out, you could very easily blow the inner seal.


----------



## Mr. Mom (Feb 2, 2010)

Well after some looking I decided to order a new axle. The spacers were kinda beat up and figured it couldn't hurt. Plus I couldn't find these things anywhere. I'm doing things the backwards way. First I got a hitch for my van off craigslist. Then a trailer off craigslist. Now I'm on the hunt for a tin boat. 

Thanks for the insight guys.


----------

